# International Institute of Technology - any opinions?



## ortho85 (15 May 2014)

I'm looking for an online basic course to help me understand financial planning, investing, superannuation - just for interest, not as a career need.

One I have found is the Diploma of Financial Planning, from the International Institute of Technology.  There are lots of different providers (with hugely differing fees!), but this one sounds reasonable.

So, any experiences with this provider?  Googling hasn't turned up anything useful.

Or any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Brett


----------

